# Pump size with aeroponics



## Shockeclipse (Jan 1, 2009)

I am getting close to the start of building my aeroponics setup and i have some questions.  The one that is bothering me right now is what size pump do i need in order to achieve maximum potential.  I am on my phone posting this right now so i will try to describe what my setup will be like.  I think i am going to have eight plants with ten spray nozzles running.  So i need to figure out what size pump to get.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I am getting close to the start of building my aeroponics setup and i have some questions. The one that is bothering me right now is what size pump do i need in order to achieve maximum potential. I am on my phone posting this right now so i will try to describe what my setup will be like. I think i am going to have eight plants with ten spray nozzles running. So i need to figure out what size pump to get. Thanks in advance


 
C'mon guys I need a little advice here.  If I am missing something please point me in the right direction


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 2, 2009)

500 gph. The larger the pump the finer the mist.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 500 gph. The larger the pump the finer the mist.


 
Thanks, I have been worried that I would overdo it on pump size and end up burning it out.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh and you will need more nozzels then that. I would recommend 2 180 degree for each net pot, one on each side. Unless you are going in a square bin vs. a straight row, then you can run a mix of 180's and 360's. I would really need to know more about your set-up before I can be of more help.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Oh and you will need more nozzels then that. I would recommend 2 180 degree for each net pot, one on each side. Unless you are going in a square bin vs. a straight row, then you can run a mix of 180's and 360's. I would really need to know more about your set-up before I can be of more help.


 
I was going to use 360's in between and 180's on the outside's. Or should I use 180's all around?  Straight row


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 2, 2009)

It depends on how you want to grow them. I would think you could do 9 plants (3x3) run 180's on the outside and 360's inbetween.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 3, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> It depends on how you want to grow them. I would think you could do 9 plants (3x3) run 180's on the outside and 360's inbetween.


Well So far I think I am going to have two rows of 4, I am only planning on running aa switchable 400w.  I was thinking that 8 would be the max for now.  They way I am trying to design my setup so that I can easily add to it and take some away if something is not working right.  I am going to start ordering all the stuff I need as soon as I figure out where I am going to be getting most of it and Which Nutes I will be using.


----------

